# Messy goat butt



## WannaBeFarmR (May 12, 2013)

My Saanen doeling (7 weeks) Daisy had a messy butt this morning. She seems fine but her tail and around her butt had dark green poop on it. Its not diarrhea just a little soft like maybe smeared smooshed pellets? They are only getting one feeding a day at the moment and nothing has changed with the milk. The other 2 are fine. She's been eating a lot of grass, hay, and a little more grain mix (packaged grain, with a little hay pellets, and shelled sunflower seeds mixed in) then before. She seemed a little constipated yesterday and kept trying to poop and when she did it was pellets last night. She also drank a crazy amount of water when I brought them warm water in the bucket before I distracted her.  Should I be concerned?


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 12, 2013)

Do you have Probios on hand??  

The problem is one of two things, too much rich green stuff this spring or cocci.

If it's cocci, she needs to be on Dimethox, 40% your vet should have it.  Take him a poop sample.

If it's too much green brouse, dose her on Probios.

Now is a good time to keep plenty of Bicarbonate of Soda out free choice for them, my goats are using a lot of it this spring.

If it's cocci, you need this diagnosed, it can kill or stunt her.

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan (May 13, 2013)

Green poop is generally dietary.

Though this little one is prime age for coccidia so I would have the vet do a fecal analysis for it or just go ahead with a preventative dosing of dimethox.

Probios either way.


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (May 14, 2013)

She was all better at the end of the day, and I gave her some electrolyte mix stuff I had on hand. I also had her checked anyway, she was all good. The vet said it was something she ate too (or ate too much of) I watched her when I put down the grain mix and she was picking all the sunflower seeds out with her tongue so that may have been what it was. Regardless the babies only get those as a hand feed snack now. Crazy Daisy.


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (May 14, 2013)

I have the Bicarbonate of Soda out free choice too, and my girls have been hitting it pretty hard too.


----------

